# Parpadeo tv al conectar un tdt



## smg00015 (Feb 6, 2010)

Hola. A ver si alguien me puede ayudar tengo una tv bastante viejecilla y al conectar el tdt mediante el scart la imagen parpadea.

Un Saludo.


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 6, 2010)

y sin el tdt no parpadea nada? sube una foto a ver


----------



## smg00015 (Feb 7, 2010)

No la tele se ve muy bien solo falla al conectarle algo por el scart.


----------



## arrivaellobo (Feb 7, 2010)

Entonces, ¿la tv hace lo mismo conectandole cualquier aparato? ¿Has probado con otro cable?


----------



## smg00015 (Feb 7, 2010)

si he probado con otros cables y sigue igual y con cualquier aparato no se que pueda tener mal la tv.

no puede ser algun integrado o algo??


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 8, 2010)

tenemos que imaginarnos que es para vos, "parpadea" postea una foto


----------



## smg00015 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ok a ver si puedo y mañana subo la foto.


----------



## smg00015 (Feb 11, 2010)

Bueno esta es la imagen del parpadeo de la tv sale el mensaje de no hay señal, con señal igual y se repite muchas veces y muy rapido en colorines, a ver si alguien me puede echar una mano. Gracias. Salu2.


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 11, 2010)

Te esta saltando el vertical? ese mensaje va para arriba o para abajo? eso es el parpadeo? Si es eso, hay unos controles atras Vertical Height, Vertical hold. Pueden estar a la vista del usuario, o tendras que quitar la tapa y buscarlos. Seria el hold el que tenes que tocar..


----------



## smg00015 (Feb 12, 2010)

si eso va de arriba a abajo o al revés ya no me acuerdo por donde se encuentran esos reguladores? salu2.


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 12, 2010)

Y tendras que buscarlos, sino seguiras viendo a los saltos..


----------



## smg00015 (Feb 12, 2010)

que están cerca del transformador de lineas? no habrá que cambiar el transistor de la vertical? gracias


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 12, 2010)

debajo del transformador de lineas (yugo) en la medida que responda el control no hay que cambiar nada, es solamente un ajuste de frecuencia vertical.


----------



## smg00015 (Feb 12, 2010)

bueno pues te explico es que la tv no es mia es de un tio mio y no tuvo otra cosa que hacer que cuando le fallo esto tocarle a todos lo potenciometros de la tv he estado trasteando y tiene uno al lado del transformador de lineas otro en la fuente de alimentacion y otro detrás del sintonizador, pues los tres afectan a esto pero no consigo parar la imagen cambia dando vueltas para un lado y para el otro, o de arriba a abajo.

Salu2.


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 12, 2010)

Es que llevan un orden y lamentablemente hay que estar viendo lo que hace cada uno. Sino encontrar el texto de lo que hace cada uno. Vertical hold es lo que mueve para arriba o abajo, cuando esta centrado queda quieto. Horizontal hold hace lo mismo pero con lineas/barras diagonales y segun el ajuste se hacen horizontales si se cierra mucho. La fuente y el sintonizador NO TOCAR


----------



## smg00015 (Feb 15, 2010)

bueno después de haber tocado mucho los potenciometros no consigo dejar la imagen bien se  mejora algo pero no la consigo dejar bien. ¿Puede ser que tenga algo estropeado?, es que me parece muy raro que la tele se vea bien pero que cuando le conecte algo al euroconector ya no se vea.


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 15, 2010)

La tele se ve bien con los canales de aire? no parpadea? y al conectar el euroconector con un dvd o tdt parpadea?


----------



## babuino (Feb 15, 2010)

lo que podes hacer es cambiar el sistema del tdt en otra tv y sin desconectar el tdt de la red es una opcion al no poder visualizar los menus de configuarcion de la tdt alguna vez ya me paso lo mismo..


----------



## smg00015 (Feb 15, 2010)

no se a que te refieres con cambiar el tdt sin desconectar de la red, he cambiado los sistemas de visualización de los tdt que he probado y nada sigue igual ya no se que hacer porque la televisión se ve perfectamente hasta que le conecto algo por el euroconector.

Salu2.


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 15, 2010)

Entonces tienes un problema en la etapa del conector y* no en el tv...* Tiene algun color el conector al tdt? amarillo? si conectas un dvd por el euroconector anda?


----------



## arrivaellobo (Feb 15, 2010)

me parece que aqui el amigo smg ya ha explicado que falla cualquier cosa que le conectes al euroconector, ya sea un dvd, el tdt o la nevera... Tiene mas entradas de video la TV?


----------



## smg00015 (Feb 16, 2010)

no si la tv solo tiene euroconector y al conectarle cualquier aparato se ve como la imagen que he puesto ahí arriba.


----------

